# How do I replace this valve?



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

So this burst over the winter https://photos.app.goo.gl/q2iRMF4Zqv3LewLu8

I need to replace it... I went out with a couple sets of channel locks but couldnt seem to move it. Is there a process I should use to remove this that wont damage it and cost me more headache?
thanks folks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Dunginhawk your image is not showing. I think you need to make it public in google photos.


----------



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

decided to just try the link... please let me know if you can see it... either way.. its a cracked valve near my backflow preventer. it just seems SUPER tight and i dont want to break the PVC, unless each side is threaded a different way it wont just come off ... so its confusing to me.
thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks like your RPZ valve... I had mine go out twice... I found these and the second one has great info about requirements!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C14OsLQQkTk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn95xCQ89VE


----------



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

So its not leaking, its split.. not sure it shows up that well on the image, but the bottom part where its blue is cracked.. so the thing just needs replaced.. the system works out  but that guy is destroyed haha.  strangely enough if i open the vale to the irrigation side, that crack isnt big enough to cause a problem


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Maybe you should take a few good pics and head down to the irrigation supply store and ask some questions.

- how to get that end part off
- can you replace part of the device or do you have to do the whole thing
- check prices


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You can buy a replacement valve with a test port without replacing the whole backflow:

Febco 781-054LL 1" Ball Valve Full Port Thread x Thread with Tapped Side​
Is there a union on the downstream end where it connects to the PVC we see on the bottom right? Can you post a photo of that side?

Once the downstream side is disconnected, you should be able to wrench it off of your copper house line by putting a wrench here and here:


----------



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

Here are a couple more pics.. Ill just link the folder that I have shared out there vs posting all three pics.
thank you guys for the help... It doesnt seem like it should be overly hard, but it connects to PVC and is not anchored to the wall so there is a lot of movement, and I dont want to break it.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/q2iRMF4Zqv3LewLu8


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Dunginhawk said:


> I'll just link the folder that I have shared out there vs posting all three pics...


Don't take this the wrong way, but that makes it more difficult for the people here who are trying to help you. :thumbup:

I click that link and get nothing but your mug:


----------



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

Im trying  . but its hard because I have rights to see it, so I can see it just fine in the post ... im unsure if others can


----------



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

ok, i logged out and could still see the pics... so I think i have it working 
and no, i took no offense... Im on a lot of forums where I am the helper... its humbling to have to request it from others. but thank you.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In my opinion they easy way to do this is, go buy a 1in PVC union. Cut the PVC above the T. Once you have that cut, then you could unthread the broken ball valve and then be able to get it all back together without leaks.

If you don't want to do that, you will likely need a helper. Helper holds the valve assembly with a wrench, then one wrench on the copper pipe and another one on the ball valve. Turn ball valve towards you (I think that's the right direction, blue away from the siding) without letting the valve assembly turn. Now repeat the steps backwards while you ensure no leaks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> In my opinion they easy way to do this is, go buy a 1in PVC union. Cut the PVC above the T. Once you have that cut, then you could unthread the broken ball valve and then be able to get it all back together without leaks.


+1


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Just make sure you cut the PVC high enough that the stub will clear the siding when you start unthreading the backflow assembly.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion they easy way to do this is, go buy a 1in PVC union. Cut the PVC above the T. Once you have that cut, then you could unthread the broken ball valve and then be able to get it all back together without leaks.
> ...


+2 and wanted somebody else to say cut the pipe first. Secondly, it's a great time to hook in another Tee AFTER the backflow, (plastic side) with a ball valve and a fitting for hooking up an air compressor to blow it out at the end of the season.

Others have different opinions but I like the Zurn Wilkins 975XL2, with a strainer before the valve. If you go on amazon there will be a "buy all three" with a brass Union for like $300 and change. It's the only unit I use, and I don't see a need for anything less personally.


----------



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

well, im not sure how my guys blow it out now but they do at the end of every year... so that option exists somewhere.
It may be in the valve box (1 of 2) a few feet away.
Unfortunately LAW mandates a company does it for you and provides proof to the city... Yes it seems like the heavy hand of govt, but its less than 100 bucks so whatever...


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

And why did it crack if they winterized?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

unclebucks06 said:


> And why did it crack if they winterized?


Was wondering the same thing. :thumbup:


----------



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

Im not sure... its actually happened to 2 other neighbors over the last couple of years... perhaps they dont get to them quick enough in the fall before a freeze hits.. Im not sure...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I had issue my first year in the home so I got one of these and covered with a fake rock. So far so good two years in a row...

https://www.homedepot.com/p/FitRite-20-in-x-15-in-Backflow-Valve-Cover-247789/202278772


----------



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

this seems like a job for mighty putty


----------

